# The caps tree



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys this will be the last video for a while because I will be busy in the next period.

I made this one for my dear Friends in Spain Alfshooter and Frailuco, amazing shooters and persons! 

Take care always!!

Volp


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shooting!

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice trees in California!!!
The spring, you know, is the season of the flowers and fruits on the trees...
Amazing shooting anad amazing video as usual, Master Sniper Volp.
Grande socio!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting as usual! Something to which we may all aspire. That twig at the end seemed to be fighting you ... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great display of sling shooting Volp. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Nice shooting!
> Yosemite Sam


Thanks a lot Sam!


Genoa Slingshot said:


> Nice trees in California!!!
> The spring, you know, is the season of the flowers and fruits on the trees...
> Amazing shooting anad amazing video as usual, Master Sniper Volp.
> Grande socio!


Yep, the right season!!! Jajaja
Ciao e a presto sniper Genovese!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great shooting as usual! Something to which we may all aspire. That twig at the end seemed to be fighting you ... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Yes!! That twig!!  it was of the same color of the background very hard to see, it was using camouflage hahaha but it didn't work
Thanks a lot my friend!!


BC-Slinger said:


> Great display of sling shooting Volp. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks Matt!! 
Take care bud


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Non ho più parole .....sicuro che non vieni da Marte? :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Un abbraccione amico.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

DEDO said:


> Non ho più parole .....sicuro che non vieni da Marte? :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> Un abbraccione amico.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


Grande Dedo!!!! 
Da marte !! A volte mi piacerebbe andarci!! Hahaha
Grazie fratello!! 
Stammi bene!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I was half expecting you to knock the ant off the tree at the 3:30 mark.

Great shooting and video.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> I was half expecting you to knock the ant off the tree at the 3:30 mark.
> 
> Great shooting and video.


haha :rofl:

I saw it!!! on the left of the tree, walking up!! but it is a fly 

Thanks brokered, you made me smile


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Come back soon, we will miss You and Your vids!



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Come back soon, we will miss You and Your vids!
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


Thanks bud!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I absolutely love watching your videos. Your energy and enthusiasm are addictive!!! Great shooting!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Vly62 said:


> I absolutely love watching your videos. Your energy and enthusiasm are addictive!!! Great shooting!!


I am sorry for the late answer!! :banghead:

Thanks a lot my Friend!!! :thumbsup:

Take care

Volp


----------

